# Bodygaurd 380 Trigger.



## hollywoodzx6r (Sep 14, 2013)

I got my new Bodygaurd 380 trigger bar today! Took me about five minutes to install. It does shorten the trigger pull significantly, close to 40% as advertised. The pull feels a little grainy though. Nothing a little use or polishing won't fix, I suppose. The new trigger that helps eliminate the over travel was a little more involved. It needed a little filing to get it to seat properly. But in the end I am very pleased!


----------



## ccrighter (Sep 21, 2013)

Not a real fan of the long pull either, but Bodyguard is much better than Ruger. I'm sure you know why it is there. In a defense situation, that trigger would squeeze like a tube of tooth paste.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## ccrighter (Sep 21, 2013)

BTW, greetings from Virginia!
We are a 2nd Amendment supporting state, and apparently the reason there are guns in New York City 
I am a member of The Colonial Shooting Academy in Richmond, the largest indoor range in the country, and like most of you, we love our guns...

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

ccrighter said:


> BTW, greetings from Virginia!
> We are a 2nd Amendment supporting state, and apparently the reason there are guns in New York City
> I am a member of The Colonial Shooting Academy in Richmond, the largest indoor range in the country, and like most of you, we love our guns...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Greetings.


----------



## hollywoodzx6r (Sep 14, 2013)

Greeting from PA, thanks for your reply. PA is a pretty fair supporter of the 2nd Amendment, lol, accept for that crap Sen Toomey almost pulled. I belong to a local range here. Love the little bodygaurd especially now. It's my summer ccw.


----------



## ccrighter (Sep 21, 2013)

Just got my new Bodyguard 380. Very accurate, laser is dead on from factory. Read somewhere that the long pull is very similar to a revolver. 
I agree! At the range I can feel the stacking, something I would never think about while defending myself. I would empty that thing quicker than a drunken sailor's wallet on a Saturday night...
My father was originally from Conshohocken, so I feel a connection to The Keystone state. Thanks for the greet...

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## GunBug70 (Sep 19, 2013)

I've been researching the .380's, but I keep reading the "trigger" issues. I have a .357 revolver, shortie, but it's really not what I want to pack all the time because it's not easy to conceal under clothing, so I have to carry in my purse, (which I don't prefer). Yes, I'm female. The pull isn't necessarily long to me, but it's the only handgun I've ever had and nothing to campare. I guess I need to bite the bullet and pay at a range to try several before buying. Any suggestions in what to steer clear from due to reliability in the long term? Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## hollywoodzx6r (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello Gunbug,

I would recommend you at least try out the bodygaurd 380. It is very easy to conceal and pretty accurate to at least 20 feet, which in self defense situation is more then enough. The trigger pull is long but I agree it would be unnoticable in a defense situation. I opted to modify mine because I believe in being as accurate as possible and comfortable with my carry guns, so I shoot a lot! So at the range the trigger causes fatigue quicky. On the other hand, Sigsaur makes a great 380 too. It is simular in size, does not come with a laser like the bodygaurd, and cost at least $200 more.


----------



## ChaseJax (Mar 11, 2014)

I love the bodyguards trigger. I also love the safety. Sort of 2 built in for me. Maybe since its my first cc I think this way.


----------



## goldspurs09 (Apr 25, 2014)

The short trigger bar is awesome and I love the RTK trigger on mine....I also installed the reduced recoil firing pin return spring and block spring as well as some XS night sights....now I really love this little gun.

S&W Bodyguard 380 Upgrade Part I - YouTube


----------



## gbo (May 30, 2014)

Is there any difference in the trigger with the new m&p bodyguard or same trigger pull?


----------



## ZX14 (Mar 18, 2014)

I got my bodyguard back in March. It has a long trigger pull. 

As far as a CCW, I bought a pocket holster for it from Talon. It fits very easily in the back pocket of my Levi's. There's no print at all and it is very comfortable. I put it in my pocket as soon as I get dressed in the morning and leave it there until I go to bed at night.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

While I have handled a Bodyguard 380 I don't remember the trigger pull. I will input that all pistols when fired in DA mode will and do have a long trigger pull. 

Further, none of this will amount to **** in an up close and social situation. Where this might be an issue in a range gun.

My 2¢ worth.


----------

